# Prayers and advice needed



## Brad (May 27, 2012)

Here I am again in need of prayers and advice. My 19 year old daughter who is a 2 time cancer survivor has found herself in probably the biggest fight of her life. A little back story is probably due so here goes. She has been her mother and i shining light her whole life straight A student never been in any kind of trouble in her whole life. She got diagnosed with cervicle cancer at 17 and has beat it twice. After being diagnosed and the surgeries she was told she would not be able to have children. Thats when her whole attitude for life changed. She has gotten into a relationship with a guy who I knew from the get go was a no good thug but I kept quiet hoping she would realize it on her own, knowing that if I pressed the issue she would just go further with it out of rebellion. Well that didnt work I found out that she has gotten herself addicted to chrystal methanphetamine. In just 3 weeks her whole personality has changed. I havent even seen my daughter in a week when we would see each other every day. My wife is in the hospital with serious surgery and she hasnt even been to see her mom who up until a year ago was her best friend. My first feeling is pure anger and hatred for this guy but I know that I have to realize that it is not completely his fault but I truly want to kill him. Can anyone give me some advice in this matter as I am about at my whits end. I too had some addiction problems when I was a young adult but they were very minor compared to the drugs that are out there now. I feel guilty that she may have gotten an addiction gene from me some how. Right now I am the only "healthy" person in my family but this stress is about to definately change that and I can feel the blood pressure rising every day. I have always heard that daughters pick men that are like there fathers but this guy is so opposite of me its crazy. I have done nothing but treat her mother with respect and she goes and picks a guy who beats her calls her old lady and controls her with drugs. I just dont know what to do. Any advice yall could give me would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Inthegarge (May 27, 2012)

First, I will be praying for you, your wife & daughter....Having raised 2 daughters one of the biggest things I had to learn was to let them learn from their own mistakes....Everyone was to be independant and your daughter is no different. Best thing I can suggest is to trust the Lord to intervene and give her space...We can't control another person and trying to only makes things worse.I know this from experience...Spend your time and energy on your wife and pray for God to protect your daughter until she comes to her senses..................


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 27, 2012)

Brad said:


> Here I am again in need of prayers and advice. My 19 year old daughter who is a 2 time cancer survivor has found herself in probably the biggest fight of her life. A little back story is probably due so here goes. She has been her mother and i shining light her whole life straight A student never been in any kind of trouble in her whole life. She got diagnosed with cervicle cancer at 17 and has beat it twice. After being diagnosed and the surgeries she was told she would not be able to have children. Thats when her whole attitude for life changed. She has gotten into a relationship with a guy who I knew from the get go was a no good thug but I kept quiet hoping she would realize it on her own, knowing that if I pressed the issue she would just go further with it out of rebellion. Well that didnt work I found out that she has gotten herself addicted to chrystal methanphetamine. In just 3 weeks her whole personality has changed. I havent even seen my daughter in a week when we would see each other every day. My wife is in the hospital with serious surgery and she hasnt even been to see her mom who up until a year ago was her best friend. My first feeling is pure anger and hatred for this guy but I know that I have to realize that it is not completely his fault but I truly want to kill him. Can anyone give me some advice in this matter as I am about at my whits end. I too had some addiction problems when I was a young adult but they were very minor compared to the drugs that are out there now. I feel guilty that she may have gotten an addiction gene from me some how. *Right now I am the only "healthy" person in my family* but this stress is about to definately change that and I can feel the blood pressure rising every day. I have always heard that daughters pick men that are like there fathers but this guy is so opposite of me its crazy. I have done nothing but treat her mother with respect and she goes and picks a guy who beats her calls her old lady and controls her with drugs. I just dont know what to do. Any advice yall could give me would be greatly appreciated.



You can do it! Prayers sent!


----------



## Bowsniper100 (May 28, 2012)

My wife went through the same addiction and we both suffered from it's horrible results. After some separation time she hit bottom and dropped to her knees crawled into the corner office of our room and prayed that God would take it away....instantly she felt it leave. She became an angel that day, she is caring, giving, loving, generous, unselfish, selfless, forgiving, beautiful woman alive!  That was 10 yrs ago and She has been so grateful and amazed that she now feels compelled to preach, teach or help in some way about her 'story' with overcoming meth.
We will be praying for you and your family.


----------



## packrat (May 28, 2012)

*pray*

Wow, I can say an earnest prayer for you.
You are in a hard situation.
Stay on your knees and pray that the Lord
will open your daughters eyes without harm.
I've had both the cancer and the addiction in my family.
Lost 2 to cancer and saved one from Meth after 20 Years.
God is able to meet each of your families needs.
Pray expecting for God to work in your lives and
ask that he opens and closes doors for you; and give
you the knowledge and courage to walk into and away
from each door according to His will. I wish that I could
slap that boyfriend like a borrowed mule. I have a 20 yr
old daughter and cannot say that I have the self-control
that you have. My sincere prayers WILL be sent on behalf
of your needs. Stay strong and keep the faith. Keep us updated.
God Is Able, If He brings you to it, He will bring you through it.


----------



## Paymaster (May 29, 2012)

I am so sorry about your troubles. My Prayers go out for you and your daughter. Just trust in the Lord. It is very difficult to control what others do even in your own family. Maybe she will realize where she is soon and get help for herself.


----------



## Core Lokt (May 30, 2012)

My prayers are with you for sure my friend. I'll keep you and your family in my prayers. That has got to be a really tuff situation for sure. Being the father of 2 girls (13 and 15) I can't say what i would do in that situation and pray that i will ever have to. Keep talking to God daily, trust in Him and put all of this in His hands. Will it be easy, no because our human nature is to fix things ourselves but what you are dealing with will take the power of God working in your girls' life.

Hang in there man an know people are praying for you and yours.


----------



## speedcop (May 31, 2012)

regardless of what happens, make sure above all else human intervention that when she hits bottom, and that may be a while, that she knows you above everyone else will be there to pick her up. It's going to be tough, and your anger is well warranted. You may have to get physical if abuse is apparent. I know I would. You may rescue her and she may run back. 

Dont give up on her. It's a heartbreaking situation. You may have to rat them out to the drug squad to save her. I really believe if you can hold out and KEEP PRAYING TO GOD no matter how bad it gets, she will come back . She will be ashamed beyond imagination and thats where you the ROCK in her life will shine the brightest. Our prayers for you all.


----------



## Brad (Jun 12, 2012)

Just a little update. The boyfriend was arrested on Thursday and has no bond and is facing many years in prison. I thought this would be a good thing but now my daughter sees him as some kind of hero for taking the blame for the drugs that they had. These drugs have completely taiken her mind. I have had good and bad days through this but it troubles me that looking at my daughter turns my stomach,and that hurts. The only good thing is I have reached out to family and old true friends and everyone has told me the same thing as the advice I have received on this forum.I did not make the best decissions when I was 19 and my parents thought they would lose or burry me but my raising finally won out when I had kids. Thank you all for the words of advice and prayers.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm praying that this latest event might make things better for her.  
Please continue to love her just as the Lord loves us in our shortcomings.  Don't help her in her addiction, but make sure she always knows how much you love and care for her.
Tell her you love her and you'll always love her.

That, and prayer, is about all you can do at this point.
You'd be surprised at how many other parents are forced to deal with children that don't always do appropriate things in life.
But you are her father.  She needs to know that you'll always love her, even if you cannot aid her addiction.

I have issues with a son.

God bless.


----------

